# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Holding Odd Pieces In 4x6 Metal Bandsaw

## Paul Alciatore

The 4x6 metal bandsaw is a great tool: it's one of the most used ones in my shop. The built in vise is handy for most cuts, but there are some that it just will not handle. Tonight I needed to make a diagonal cut across a block of aluminum that was only 2" long and the vise just would not hold it in position for that cut. 

Some years ago when I was building my Quick Change Tool Post I needed to make some diagonal cuts on the tool holder blocks and that presented a similar problem. At that time I drilled a pair of holes in the table of the saw and tapped them 3/8" - 16 to match the stud size of my 3/8" clamp set. I have a 1/2" set, but the 3/8" size seemed to match the small table of the saw better. Tonight I used one of those tapped holes to install a clamp to hold the aluminum block at the correct angle and position for the desired, diagonal cut (that's another project). 



I located the aluminum block against the fixed vise jaw to prevent it from slipping. The cut went well and I now have the angled block that I need to take to the mill for the next steps. 

So far the original two tapped holes have been sufficient for the oddball clamping that I have needed on the saw. But if the need arises I would not hesitate to drill and tap additional ones as long as it does not get out of control. By the way, the second hole is behind the aluminum block in the photo. They are about 2.5 or 3 inches apart.


*Check out my plans ..............................*


*Quick Change Tool Post For Lathe*
Very repeatable tool position; Change tools with a single hand and no wrench.
No quick change tool holder is faster.


*Magnetic Soft Vise Jaws*
Quickly install the perfect jaws for the task at hand.


*Measuring Tape Dispenser*
 Handsome appearance. Dispenses accurate lengths of tape.


*Illuminated Dropped Parts Finder*
Unique use of light allows small parts to be easily found on dirty floors.


*Adjustable 3D Printer Reel Stand*
Inexpensive, easy to make, adaptable for any reel size.


*Universal IR Remote Receiver*
 Provides control of your devices with any IR remote (TV/DVD/BluRay/etc.)


*Using Angle Gauges for Any Angle*
How to set up any fractional angle using inexpensive angle blocks

----------

rgsparber (May 10, 2019),

Seedtick (May 10, 2019)

----------


## Paul Alciatore

Bonus tip: If you do this, it is a good idea to put some matching set screws in the unoccupied holes to prevent the chips from cutting from fouling up the threads. Otherwise you will need to chase the threads when you need to use them.

----------

